# NVidia Geforce go 7400 driver freezes X - [SOLVED]

## ra_axz

The "nvidia" driver is causing some purple lines on the whole screen and then the system freezes after the screen becomes light gray...

I am using:

*  gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r6

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel:  1.0.8756

Relevant excerpt from xorg.conf:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite"         "true"

    Option      "UseEDID"       "true"   # => "false" => black screen

    Option      "renderAccel"   "true"

    Option      "Nologo"        "false"

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Usefull to mention that the "nv" driver works almost fine (there is a little refresh problem for the text caret).

The X.org.log does not register any complain or errors.

From what I've read on other posts and Ubuntu forms and the Nvidia forum itself many other people have the same problem. 

Please advise. Over.Last edited by ra_axz on Sat May 20, 2006 9:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ra_axz

latest bios update solved the problem. nvidia driver works great now.

----------

## Progeny

Hi, I think to have the same problem...

I've posted a description about the problem here.. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3447124.html.

Do u think that a bios upgrade will fix it? If yes, have u got something to read in order to upgrade bios? I never done it before   :Confused: 

----------

## ra_axz

the bios update will fix it.

you need to download WinFlash and bios update from the asus website, according to your pc model.

then you have to launch winflash, pick the bios file and make sure you don't switch off the pc while the update is in progress...

----------

## Progeny

Ehm I don't use windows on any pc in my home  :Shocked: 

There's something I can run on linux? Or the "magic floppy" to use while booting?  :Very Happy: 

However thanks for the reply!

----------

## ra_axz

same here...

i had to install a windows xp on a usb drive just to make the update. i've even asked asus support for an alternative, they suggested freedos and a dos updater but i didn't want to take the risk and besides it less time consuming with windows...

----------

## complexity

Asus boards have what they refer to as "EZ-Flash" You put the bios file on a floppy disk. Just the rom file. No need to  make a dos bootable disk. During post hit alt-f2 and it will read your bios rom file on the floppy and flash it for you. Of course this means dusting off a floppy drive from your closet. Be glad when you can use this method with a pen drive. Have to rename the bios file as well. My motherboard model is P5LD2 so i would rename whatever the bios file name came as when i downloaded it to P5LD2.ROM and put that on the disc. Rename yours to the model of your motherboard. Hope this helps.

BTW Should be all in your manual.

----------

## ra_axz

if only asus laptops would have a floppy disk these days ...

----------

## Lionheart

Have you try to disable this option in xorg.conf :

```
Option "renderAccel" "true" 
```

It causes freeze and a lot of problem for me with my Geforce in my laptop

----------

## ra_axz

the driver works fine with x.org upto 7.0.

the 7.1 has a different ABI protocol and this causes all sorts of problems. Nvidia said they will upgrade the driver soon.

----------

## Progeny

```
Option "renderAccel" "true"
```

Yeah, I've tried to disable this but without effects... freeze still continue...

I'll try to install X.org > 7.0 when I'll have free time, exams sucks  :Mad: 

----------

## k9dog

Pretty old thread. I recently returned from nouveau driver tp the official legacy driver (currently latest version that works (well) with 7400 Go is 304.137. It speed up most of the graphics. Too bad VDPAU is only series 8, oso doing a -VDPAU VAAPI in the use flags. Very smooth though and a lot better than Windows (Ye ye I never fail to mention that). In any case you want to add a >= x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-305 to your mask and -VDPAU VAAPI to your USE. Hope this helps, people looking.

----------

